# Betty White surprises Morgan Freeman.



## Bee (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah Bee, that was great. Thank you.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 9, 2014)

That was wonderful to watch, thanks.


----------



## Bee (Apr 9, 2014)

You are both welcome.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 9, 2014)

_I thought it was a new one but alas i had already seen it back in 2011_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

:clap: Thanks so much Bee, that was delightful, great start to my day! :thankyou:  I love Betty White!!!!


----------



## Pam (Apr 9, 2014)

Never seen it before, so thanks for posting.  

SeaBreeze, I used to love Betty White in The Golden Girls.


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2014)

Betty White has so much wit. She gives us all a good example of, "move it or loose it".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

I've never seen it either Pam.  I liked her for many years, on the Golden Girls, Mary Tyler Moore show, etc., etc.  Here she is on the Merv Griffin Show in 1965...


----------



## Pam (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, not seen that show before, I doubt if it was ever shown here in UK but I do remember the Mary Tyler Moore show.


----------



## Bee (Apr 9, 2014)

I am so glad you all enjoyed Betty White's surprise, I used to enjoy Betty White in the Golden Girls and as for Morgan Freeman, I think I fall in love with him a little bit more every time I see him.:bigwink:

Thanks for the clip from the Merv Griffin show SeaBreeze, I think Pam is right, he hasn't been shown in the U.K.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 17, 2014)

Morgan Freeman he is a great actor I watched him last Saturday in Driving Miss Daisy , what a lovely touchy movie.. 
also I love Betty White in the Golden Girls . we wouldn`t miss them each night at 5-30 for any thing.. we have 
our evening meal while watching that .. thanks also for that video clip will save and when I get the sound working 
will watch it ..


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 17, 2014)

Love it!....Thanks Seabreeze.

Betty White is a treasure for sure and yes, I agree, Morgan Freeman was brilliant in Driving Miss Daisy, one of my favorite movies.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2014)

I worry about when we will lose her.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 17, 2014)

Oops....just realized I should be thanking Bee, not Seabreeze, for this thread....nothing like those Senior moments.


----------

